# Commonly used headliner fabrics?



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

*Commonly used headliner fabrics that dont bleed?*

im not looking for common designs, but instead fabric types that work well with redoing headliners in. ive been to joann fabrics and ive picked out a few options for patterns to use, but im just not sure if the material is thick enough that it will keep the spray on adhesive from bleeding?
i think pretty much all of my options were labeled as "100% cotton". does anyone know if stuff like this will work? some of the stuff is the thickness of your average plad material. thanks for any help and if theres any more info i need to provide please let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
_pics for clicks:_


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Commonly used headliner fabrics that dont bleed? (Clean PG)*

all i can say is that you want a strechy fabric and not a pattern that you want to perfectly straight


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

but as far as thickness goes most of the cotton fabrics that joann sells will work fine?


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

up for help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bud's hanzo sword (May 14, 2007)

I want to know the same thing... some has to know.


----------



## evilcabby (Apr 4, 2007)

u can buy cloth backed 1/8 in foam in what ever color you want the cloth to be....


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

well the thing is i want a certain pattern that i have picked out @ joanns already. so could you do that at joann fabrics too? is that what everyone usually does orrrr will fabrics hold their own against bleeding w/ the adhesive in the 1st place?
i mean, worst case scenario i can just go buy a yard and try it on an apillar, but damn this is the interior forums and people redo their headliners allllllllllll the time. i wouldve figured someone would be able to chime in with a simple "yes, almost any standard fabric from joanns will refrain from bleeding" or "no, you need to make sure you have a thicker fabric of the bunch". just something so easy as that.
*waits some more*
/brief rant


_Modified by Clean PG at 1:07 AM 10-10-2007_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Clean PG)*

Get a chunk of your favorite fabric from Joann's and spray glue it to some cardboard box. If you like how it comes out, then you know. 
Joann's has 47,031 different types, colors, weaves, and materials. Saying one thing in the store or even 6 things in the store work does not mean the one you picked is absolutely guaranteed to work, or your money back. Maybe you're thinking of purple silk fabric, and I'm thinking of a purple cotton, or a purple polyester, or a purple nylon.
I was spray mounting 36"x48" plots off an inkjet plotter to foam board with 3M spray adhesive #77 last week, it didn't bleed the ink from the inkjet. Granted, I wasn't using 3m Spray Adhesive #99 like you use for headliners. But trust me, the plots I was mounting bleed like a drop of red Koolaid on a white shirt if they get any water-based liquid on them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i figured i would need to do as such. thanks for the help. ill just go buy a yard its like 3 or 4 bucks only, and see how it turns out.
so 3m spray adhesive #99 is THE adhesive i should be using? just to double check....


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (Clean PG)*

I didnt have any problem with mine bleeding through and it didnt have a foam backer


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

and is that 3m #99?


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (Clean PG)*

yea is was the 3m 90


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

oh its 3m 90? my bad i must have my numbers mixed up, heh.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (Clean PG)*

I would test it, but it will most likely bleed through. All depends on how much you spray on. You'll need to find the fine balance between too much and too little. If you plan to add the material directly on top of the original material, make sure you take out some material around the areas where lights, visor hooks, etc. clip into place. The parts in our cars allow for little tolerances, and the stuff may be difficult to re-install. If you plan to pull the old stuff off, I would either pad it, or get it smoother than hell, or else you'll have lumps all over. Be careful not to press too hard onto the foam when gluing the new material on, the fingerprints may become permanent because you'll be compressing the foam, causing the foam cells to glue to each other. 
Most cloth based fabrics will bleed if too heavy of a coat of glue is applied, unless the cloth has a backing to it different than the top material. Vinyls and leather will not. Be sure to apply glue on both surfaces, not just one, allow the glue to become tacky, so wait a minute or two after applying it. Good luck. (I do upholstery for a living, so trust me )


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i must be looking in the wrong section then. theres a lot of peole that redo their headliners and after your comment, i cant imagnie theyre using this cotton fabric ive been looking at.i gotta find some thicker stuff










_Modified by Clean PG at 10:56 AM 10-13-2007_


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (Clean PG)*

don't get me wrong, the glue will not bleed through if you apply the correct amount. Perhaps I am making it more intimidating than it really is. You can pretty much use any material for a headliner, you just need to be aware that it _can_ bleed thru a cloth. The thicker the material, the less chance of it bleeding through. Even if it does bleed through, some adhesive remover should help clean it up, so relax, pick your material, and go for it.


----------



## evilcabby (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (NBSport)*

i agree......i buy the 5 gallons of spray adhesive SEM....but i use alot of broadcloths at work and we have to use the super 77 because it atomizes the glue so nicely....bleed through sucks .....good luck post pics when done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (evilcabby)*

yeah we get the 5 gallon drums of DAP Landau contact cement, and flows out pretty good with our spray guns. We also have a glue pot. Spray guns work great because you can control the amount and speed of glue coming out, so it won't bleed through. We brush it on tops because the glue soaks in better, so you add two coats and there's no friggin way you'll get it off without cursing!


----------



## Chilcoat22 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (noshine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noshine* »_I didnt have any problem with mine bleeding through and it didnt have a foam backer









headliner looks real nice man. nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (Chilcoat22)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nismo4me (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (noshine)*

do you just wipe adhesive on your ceiling and stick it on?


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (nismo4me)*

no you have to pull out your headliner and pillars and then cover


----------



## nismo4me (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (noshine)*

oh damn, so its a day project...


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (nismo4me)*

more like 2 to 3


----------



## nismo4me (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (noshine)*

hm, interesting... looks like im not doing anything unless i sell my MKIV and get the MkIII ive always wanted.


----------



## VWChilcoat10 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (Clean PG)*

that is one sick ass headliner


----------



## evilcabby (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (VWChilcoat10)*

it is nice but its hard to to patterns and keep the lines strait like a flanel print its easier for a solid color oh and pm me b/c i can redo your visors if you have any leftover material http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by evilcabby at 3:08 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## Six13racer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (evilcabby)*

mk3 headies


----------



## Syndicat3 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (Six13racer)*









Thats money


----------



## evilcabby (Apr 4, 2007)

sure is....saw it in the euro tuner a few months back.....nice car and headliner


----------



## vee-dubjettavr6 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not to steal the thread or anything, but how much would the work of replacing headliner with new material cost? If you were to have it done by proffessionals that is.


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (vee-dubjettavr6)*

why would you want to do a thing like that


----------



## vee-dubjettavr6 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (noshine)*

well because my current headliner is tan and its stained and looks really really bad from the person who had it before me and its drooping off in some places so...


----------



## H2O Proof (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (Six13racer)*










please tell me how to do this








Anyone??


----------



## Syntax_mkIII (Oct 30, 2007)

sick headies, I think I gotta a new project now!


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Syntax_mkIII)*

try suede, it looks schweet!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (vee-dubjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee-dubjettavr6* »_Not to steal the thread or anything, but how much would the work of replacing headliner with new material cost? If you were to have it done by proffessionals that is.

just try it yourself. for the headliner you need 2-3 yards and the fabric is usually 48" wide. at anywhere from $3-6/yard, its not that expensive so if you ef up big deal. itd still be cheaper than getting it done professionally and if you practice on your pillars you can get the hang of it and do the headliner. my pillars are all done, but go figure jo ann fabrics doesnt have my fabric in stock so i had to place a special order. im gonna DIE if no other store can ship it to me and i have to just go with black for the headliner


----------



## vee-dubjettavr6 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Clean PG)*

how do you know how thick the material should be???


----------



## vw_chaman9 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (vee-dubjettavr6)*

Fleece is a good thickness, thats what I used. Soft and fuzzy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Syndicat3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syndicat3* »_








Thats money









haha. And what about this one....








BALLLLLLIN!!!!


----------



## JensAroo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Commonly used headliner fabrics that dont bleed? (Clean PG)*

why 100% cotton?
i was going to use canvas. i wanted something pretty hardcore.
i was also going to use something with gray and black checkerboard on it.
anybody know where to get it?
Jens


----------



## vee-dubjettavr6 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've decided that my interior is going to be carbon fiber. im going to have the black leather interior so a carbon fiber headliner and dash would be pretty sweet i think


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (noshine)*

How did you do the sun roof cover?


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_How did you do the sun roof cover?

Just pull it out when you remove the headliner and remove the plastic and guides and cover it with fabric


----------

